
Daakia – POP Server mail backup tool - girfan
https://github.com/gohar94/Daakia
======
girfan
Open-source e-mail backup utility from POP Servers. Bare minimum features. I
couldn't find a free/painless utility to download e-mails from an Outlook Web
App (OWA) [http://office365.com/owa/](http://office365.com/owa/) account so I
wrote this crude script to do the job.

